

Browsing Craigslist Made Easy - pic browsing - jerryblack

we just launched launched this new feature that allows to browse craigslist by looking at the product images. Here is the link below:<p>http://spotli.com/index.cfm?activity=0&#38;dept_id=1&#38;store_id=6<p>please feel free to leave a comment for any changes that you think should be some to make it even easier to use.
======
queensnake
hm; I wonder if there's a loophole in craigslist's terms-of-service that let
you make money /with other parts of a site/, as long as it's not the
craigslist part.

------
mickyblueeyes
search by zipcode would be nice!

